# The Face of Utter Betrayal



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## AlisonM (Jun 3, 2014)

Poor pusstat.


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 3, 2014)

My cat probably wouldn't have objected, he loved water.  I think he was at least partly a Turkish Van...


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2014)

No way I'd risk being naked in a confined space with my cat, usually the most affectionate creature. Minimum of 5mm wetsuit and leather gauntlets, as when handling fur seal pups.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 3, 2014)

My old cat used to get in the shower voluntarily, current cat would murder me in my sleep if I even trapped her in the same room as running water.  She bit me the other day because the dog flicked a bit of water from her bowl at her.  I brought the beast in the house so I had to pay


----------



## AJLang (Jun 3, 2014)

Susie dog would get very happily in the shower but once she got wet she was like a gremlin on speed.  Nowadays we just clean Her with a towel and she still looks beautiful


----------



## Bloden (Jun 3, 2014)

Our Blodzy has a long, luxurious roll in wet grass when we go out for a walk. We call it her "grass bath dda" (dda = good in Welsh). It's good cos we don't have to bother washing her!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 11, 2014)

my cat ended up in the bath with me several times and couldn't get out quick enough, that will teach him to jump on the side of the bath while I'm in it soaking...


----------

